# My small garage/kitchen shop



## edan (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello,
I only have a small area that I can call my own, so to maximize the space, this is what I came up with. The table and stand-alone stand (with the dial indicators on the bottom shelf) were made up from scrap 2x2s from a cabinet shop. All of the table/stands are made so that I can move them around when I work as the garage is very small. I do have some minor disabilities so I designed the work area to fit me and my roll around chair. All of the material, except for the brass and drill rod, was scrap that was given to me. In the winter, I place the main table, side stand and the toolbox in a corner of the kitchen as the garage is too damp to keep my tools there. One day I hope to have a little more room, but for now, this has served me well.


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that's compact.  
ernieJ


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 17, 2011)

The more space you have the more mess you will put up with  Looks good. Where there is a will there is a way 
Brock


----------

